# Smallies are hungry for Big Joshys



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

Couldnt resist getting my feet wet with the nice weather. Started out with big joshy 2.75 green pumpkin and glad I did. Missed one first cast and after that it was on. Let it sink and small twitches and tight lines. I grew quite fond of the eyes over the winter but nothing compares hooking into a nice river smallie. Missed a few do to short strikes but their fighting more then they were a fee days ago. Warmer weather must be waking them up. You can tell by my pic that I'm genuinely happy. Reminds my why I got one tattooed on me lol. This good enough for bragging board Big Joshy? Lol. Sorry for the excitement it's been a long smallieless winter. 

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice Fish! I was looking at the pics and it looks like at least a few were on watermelon red too.

I was checking some flow temps and it looks like they are rising really fast. Up to 45 degrees today locally. Up over ten degrees in 3 or 4 days. MUST GET OUT ASAP


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

Big Joshy said:


> Nice Fish! I was looking at the pics and it looks like at least a few were on watermelon red too.
> 
> I was checking some flow temps and it looks like they are rising really fast. Up to 45 degrees today locally. Up over ten degrees in 3 or 4 days. MUST GET OUT ASAP


i couldnt remember if it was the watermelon or pumpkin. Thought i had grabbed the darker.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

its all good. The watermelon red is more translucent and the GP is opaque.
Both are top colors for me in clear water creeks for all baits.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice job. Creek or river, if you don't mind me asking?

Edit: To clarify, I'm only asking the type of water you were fishing so that I could make adjustments on my end as I'm also a smallie addict. Not at all interested in your spot...


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

Really really nice fish jcot!! I'd say you made the bragging board!


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Killin it. I got five on that creek I talked to you about the other day. Nothing as nice as those though. Three on Joshies and two on tubes. Deep holes still, light jig head twitching on the drop. No really strong strikes mainly just a "different" feeling and a weight at the end of the line. One gave me a little dance on the surface. Going to a spot where I can find some bigger fish tomorrow though if I have enough time.


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

Deazl666 said:


> Nice job. Creek or river, if you don't mind me asking?


Creek. 

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

OnTheFly said:


> Killin it. I got five on that creek I talked to you about the other day. Nothing as nice as those though. Three on Joshies and two on tubes. Deep holes still, light jig head twitching on the drop. No really strong strikes mainly just a "different" feeling and a weight at the end of the line. One gave me a little dance on the surface. Going to a spot where I can find some bigger fish tomorrow though if I have enough time.


My last one came on a tube right at dark. Just like your saying though with the "different" feels like a hang up that slightly moves lol. My big girl did do a little tail dance and walked my pole like a dog but not like she would in the late spring. Still fun none the less. All deep still holes with a small current / food source flowing in to it. 

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Great fish!!! Way to get it started. Great job


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

Little bit of a size comparison of my largest. 

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

jcotsmallie said:


> Creek.
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thank you!!!


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

2 hours on my river this morning and Nadaa. Using a big Joshy too. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Feiwen said:


> 2 hours on my river this morning and Nadaa. Using a big Joshy too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yeah, I wet waded mine off and on last night (left waders in the car) and the water was ice cold. I could stand it for a couple minutes at a time, but I didn't see any signs of life...


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

Yep was rough 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Feiwen said:


> Yep was rough
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


A brief warm rain would be extremely helpful to us right about now...


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

Deazl666 said:


> Yeah, I wet waded mine off and on last night (left waders in the car) and the water was ice cold. I could stand it for a couple minutes at a time, but I didn't see any signs of life...


I don't use waders. It's deff cold but it's alright after abit. Went up to my thighs. Stayed away from the jewels. Did let a snagged xrap go due to keeping em dry haha. 

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

jcotsmallie said:


> I don't use waders. It's deff cold but it's alright after abit. Went up to my thighs. Stayed away from the jewels. Did let a snagged xrap go due to keeping em dry haha.
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Once you start feeling comfortable in forty-five degree water it's time to get the hell out. That's your circulatory and peripheral nervous systems giving up on your legs and leaving them for dead. Of course, if you're fishing where I think you're fishing it might be a degree or two warmer than that...

Edit to add: I stepped into a beaver hole (or, hole in a beaver built canal) last night at my quarry and nailed the jewels, which then made a bee-line for my throat. That water was 37 degrees...


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice catch


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

Deazl666 said:


> Once you start feeling comfortable in forty-five degree water it's time to get the hell out. That's your circulatory and peripheral nervous systems giving up on your legs and leaving them for dead. Of course, if you're fishing where I think you're fishing it might be a degree or two warmer than that...
> 
> Edit to add: I stepped into a beaver hole (or, hole in a beaver built canal) last night at my quarry and nailed the jewels, which then made a bee-line for my throat. That water was 37 degrees...


At least I know I'll die happy 

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

You guys generally use the 2.75' or 3.25" Joshy's for smallies this time of year?


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

Bluegillin' said:


> You guys generally use the 2.75' or 3.25" Joshy's for smallies this time of year?


I always use 2.75. I have caught them on 3.25 but prefer a little smaller. 

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

2.75 size are just really perfect size bait for most circumstances but have also done well on the smallies in spring on the smaller 2.3 size. But cannot go wtong with 2.75


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

On my last really good day on the river, late September I think, I caught several big smallies on the 3.25 slush, which became my go to after that...


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Bigger bait in fall matches size more and they are greedy and hungry. Love the bigger bait as well in fall. Or the swim craw can be killer as well.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

fishslim said:


> Bigger bait in fall matches size more and they are greedy and hungry. Love the bigger bait as well in fall. Or the swim craw can be killer as well.


That makes sense...


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

I they'll eat anything just depends if their eyes are bigger then their belly. I was just using a 3.5 tube. I just like to stay in the middle with the 2.75 swims. Feel like it has a broader range if they want something smaller or a little larger or easier to pick up the occasional non targetd fish like rock bass , crappie or sauger or what not. All though my dad swears by teany popRs says the next size is too big but I swear by the bigger ones. It's mainly preference IMO

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

2.75 is definitely my go to size for river smallies. I throw 3.25 for river eyes mainly though. For largemouth in shallow lakes the 3.25 are killer too.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I just put my order in last night for some Joshy's this is my first order that I have made and after seeing all the reviews on them I sure hope they produce for me.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm gna try them for saugeye and muskie


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well got 2 eyes at indian both around 16" they hit the new pink antifreeze 2.75 size and they were enhaled. Was awesome feeling that thump while working bait with a long rod instead of thru the ice. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

fishslim said:


> Well got 2 eyes at indian both around 16" they hit the new pink antifreeze 2.75 size and they were enhaled. Was awesome feeling that thump while working bait with a long rod instead of thru the ice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Jealous. Can't wait to start hitting the twister/swimbait bite. 

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bigjaxs (Feb 5, 2011)

Got one on a senko about a week ago
And one today on the big Joshy green pumpkin















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## NoMercy071311 (Aug 5, 2013)

What type and size of line would be ideal for catching these river smallmouths?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I like braid with a Fluorocarbon leader but really any line can work. I believe you have to match the line to the bait and rod you are using. Faster, larger baits you can use much heavier line 12-20lb test and still get bit. Slower or lighter baits go with lighter 6-10lb. On slow retreives in clear water the fish can inspect the bait for a longer time and lighter line will help light lures move better in the water.

This is why I like 10 lb braid. If the water is muddy I just tie it straight to the bait. If its gin clear and the fish are picky I will use a fluorocarbon leader of about 2-3 ft in about 10 lb test. I dont like going any lighter because you get too light and you break off fish and baits too often for my taste.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Josh is spot on in my opinion. I use 7' medium action rods for everything from 1/32 Bluegill lures up to 3/4 ounce swims with 8-10lb Fireline. Fireline has been my line of choice for a long time but that is mainly do to the price point I received through sales and Berkley rebates in the past. There are a few good braids out there though that are just as good or maybe even better now. I never use anything over 10 lb. braid and I do exactly what Josh does in clear water with fluorocarbon.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I used to use fireline , and tried Nanofile for a bit , but I ended up settling on 20lb Suffix 832 when it comes to throwing joshy's with 3 ft of 8LB Flouro Leader the reason I go with the 20Lb braid (6lb mono equivalent) is because I find it has better knot strength at the point where the leader and braid are knotted then going with less then 20lbs. 

I know its a little more expensive , but pound for pound I have found that Suffix 832 is the best all around fishing line money can buy, I use it for just about all my reels , and applications.


----------



## bigticket (Jun 24, 2009)

Govbarney said:


> I used to use fireline , and tried Nanofile for a bit , but I ended up settling on 20lb Suffix 832 when it comes to throwing joshy's with 3 ft of 8LB Flouro Leader the reason I go with the 20Lb braid (6lb mono equivalent) is because I find it has better knot strength at the point where the leader and braid are knotted then going with less then 20lbs.
> 
> I know its a little more expensive , but pound for pound I have found that Suffix 832 is the best all around fishing line money can buy, I use it for just about all my reels , and applications.


Power Pro and Suffix are both pretty quality. I only use Power Pro, but I tried the Suffix last year and it performed pretty well. Only complaint was that it felt like it tangled a little easier than Power Pro. I also agree that a slightly heavier braid helps knot strength, but mainly I think it helps reduce tangles/wind knots and gets wrapped around the tip less. I used to use 20 lb but I've settled on 15 lb power pro and a 12-15 lb seagaur fluoro leader, can't be beat. Perfect weight for everthing from small jigs to spinner baits and jerk baits.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I use Seager Flouro for my leaders as well. 

I dont want to get off topic, and start a line conversation, but while on the topic of fluorocarbon I wanted to share this. 

As great as braid is , the one thing it does not do well is sink (Suffix 832 sinks better then most braids , but its still pretty buoyant). So for a while now I have been experimenting with Fluoro as a main line on spinning gear for finesse presentations , and let me tell you for the most part it has been a disaster. I have tried everything, warm water , lube , running the line... bottom line I have never found a good fluoro main line for spinning. Until now, about two months ago I picked up Trilene® 100% Fluorocarbon XL Professional Grade, I got it as sort of a impulse buy because right on the packaging it claimed it was formulated for Spinning reels. So I bought the 8lb, and loaded it on one of my Presidents. So far I have used it around 5 or 6 times, and I am shocked how well it works It's very manageable and I have had zero of the issues I normally have with fluoro main line. If this keeps up I may try it with a stronger and lighter test, I can see it becoming my all around fineness line, cranking line, and possibly Joshy line.


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

NoMercy071311 said:


> What type and size of line would be ideal for catching these river smallmouths?


I use to use 6lb but got snapped off too many times. Didn't want to go to big so I stick with 8lb flurocarbon pline or anything Berkley really. I like to keep it simple. 

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

